# Injured Leg Advice



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Last night when I checked on the goats and dogs our male LGD couldn't put his right rear leg down. I checked him over thoroughly and his injury seems to be at the ankle. This morning the area is swollen, and he is still favoring it. Last night it wouldn't touch the ground, today he is lightly touching the ground.

We are thinking it is a sprain, and not a break. 

He seems to be managing himself pretty well - last night he allowed his sister to keep watch, and he is resting it on his own.

He is an active, healthy 2 year old Great Pyrenees neutered male weighing about 90lbs. He and his sister watch over goats. 

Does anyone have any advice on treating/monitoring his injury outside of taking him to the Vet for X-rays, etc.

Thanks as always for the great advice.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Most limps clear up totally in 7-10 days, give them a real aspirin or 2 (help with inflammation) let the dog rest and heal JMHO
Lot of money made in x-rays and keeping dog overnite for observation, which unless you are willing to go the thousands for surgery if needed tells you what you already know. I.E. The dog limps


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Rock pretty much summed up my answer. Are you going to be willing to do an expensive surgery if necessary? If not, I'd just wrap it in vet wrap and let him be. If it doesn't get better, I might consider the vet.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Dogs have amazing recuperative powers. Give him an aspirin or 2 and a little time off. It will most likely heal in a few days.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

He is continuing to heel. His leg is still swollen, but he is using his leg lightly, eating normal, and acting otherwise normal.

While not very obvious, it is looking as though this may be a snake bite. The swelling is still pretty good, but no necrosis of his skin. A small scab area is visible on the outer ankle, and he is still very sensitive if you try to touch the area.


----------

